# Water leak under the front of fifth wheel at the hitch area



## da59kid (Feb 9, 2019)

A steady drip from under the front of fifth wheel, where the hitch is. Was wondering how the plumbing is run. Also how do I check it if it is leaking. i have to cut a hole in the wall between the closet and washer to access the hook ups. Havent done that yet. Any info would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## C Nash (Feb 13, 2019)

How hard is it to pull out washer and dryer.  Did you have it winterized or heat at all time during hard freeze?  If so most likely just loose fitting


----------

